# Sudden Puppy Death



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Three and 1/2 year old Jezebel had 2 healthy puppies 2 weeks ago. They had a checkup Friday and were fine. Saturday night the pups were active and eating well. This morning, Sunday, the male was dead. The little female seems fine and Jezebel takes good care of her. I'm devastated. Do puppies have the equivalent of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome? I called the vet, but he is out of town until late tonight and there is no one else I trust here in the remote Mexican town where I live. Can anyone give me an idea as to what I can do to protect the remaining pup? Thanks so much.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I have no idea about sudden puppy death. It could very well have been a non-contagious cause of death, but if you want to just play it safe until you hear from the vet, you could always give their "area" a thorough dissinfecting. Please keep us posted on what you learn. BTW, are you taking Momma to the Vet appointment for the check up too? You may need to, just in case there's something going on. Take care.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry this happened. I have no clue about such things , just want to say I'm so sorry.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, Jezebel had a checkup, too and was fine. Thanks for caring.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.
Please, do disinfect (w. bleach) the area where the puppy is living. It might be parvo. Is the puppy completely vaccinated? Most likely not yet. Parvo can live a long time and maybe it was picked up at the vet? It can be brought into the house on the bottom of shoes also. It is quickly fatal. Not trying to scare you---just warn you. 
It may be there was something else going on w/the new puppy---how much did he weigh? Was he eating well? 
Wishing you all the best. Hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my heavens, oh dear little boy. And the Mommy too. 
Geez, I honestly have zero experience in this area. I'm sorry about that. I will pray though.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have nothing to offer in way of advice but wanted to say I'm sorry you lost the little pup.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I had some insight to share with you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> Please, do disinfect (w. bleach) the area where the puppy is living. It might be parvo. Is the puppy completely vaccinated? Most likely not yet. Parvo can live a long time and maybe it was picked up at the vet? It can be brought into the house on the bottom of shoes also. It is quickly fatal. Not trying to scare you---just warn you.
> It may be there was something else going on w/the new puppy---how much did he weigh? Was he eating well?
> Wishing you all the best. Hugs.


They would not be old enough for the Parvo vaccine yet. But if the mother has been vaccinated they should be getting her immunity from the milk. 

I have heard of sudden unexplained death in puppies so young. One of the scary things I have heard is that sometimes the mother can step on or lay on the puppies in such a way as to suffocate them. More likely though you have something that was wrong with the pup and it just died. I have been told that mortality for Maltese puppies seems to be highest before they are three weeks of age. And it can happen suddenly.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

The pups were born on day 59 and each weighed 90 gms. or 3.2 ozs. At 2 weeks, each weighed 120 grams, or 4.3 ozs. They both ate well and had strong lungs. Jezebel instantly took to motherhood. I have the only pair of Maltese in my state, so expert help is hard to find. The breeder is known for her fine dogs and feels their premature birth could have contributed to the death. The little girl seems to thrive. Mom who weighs 2.20 kgs, 4.8 lbs., eats just fine. I have the male and he weighs 2.6 kgs., 5.7 lbs. Let's hope the exam tomorrow can clear everything up.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> They would not be old enough for the Parvo vaccine yet. But if the mother has been vaccinated they should be getting her immunity from the milk.
> 
> I have heard of sudden unexplained death in puppies so young. One of the scary things I have heard is that sometimes the mother can step on or lay on the puppies in such a way as to suffocate them. More likely though you have something that was wrong with the pup and it just died. I have been told that mortality for Maltese puppies seems to be highest before they are three weeks of age. And it can happen suddenly.


My 4 dogs are all current on vaccines and the vet scrupulously disinfects the exam table each time. Thank you for sharing that mine is not a unique experience. I keep feeling there is something else I should have done.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

sorry for your loss, be sure the puppy is warm, no drafts.


----------



## borisbo12 (3 mo ago)

Hi, my Maltese of 14 years suddenly passed away recently. I am looking into getting another Maltese but I have sone questions

-my previous dog was a mixed breed. Will me calendar 2023 blank getting a full breed Maltese increase the likelihood of medical issues.
-I found this breeder, has anyone heard of them and are they reputable? Their website is https://jblittlemaltese.com.
They are charging $4k, is that a reasonable price?


Thanks


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The chances regarding health issues probably depend on DNA/genetics and whether the dog gets good care, in utero, as a puppy and as an adult. Those things depend on the breeder and you. A careful, ethical breeder will do their best to make sure their lines are healthy, but of course nothing is 100 percent certain. Sometimes mother nature has other ideas, but a good breeder will not sell a puppy if they know the puppy has significant health problems. And a good breeder will not mix breeds to sell puppies. 

Someone else asked about that particular breeder in another post here not long ago.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry your little male angle passed 😞


----------

